
Chromium Issue150835 Support programmatical copying of images to clipboard fixed - murkle
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=150835#c118
======
murkle
Finally!

Quick demo:
[https://jsfiddle.net/murkle/asbcgnqf/1/](https://jsfiddle.net/murkle/asbcgnqf/1/)

